# 110 Octane fuel for 1/4 mile



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I can get my hands on some race fuel 110 Octane.
With right map would that make my 1/4 mile a lot faster? how much?

Tnx


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a bit too complicated of a question to give without knowing alot more about your car and what map you're using.


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Hi,

My upgrades are as follows:
Y-pipe
CTG Titan exhaust
Accesport (map for 98 octane fuel)

Currently 578,5 HP

Upgrade going to install this week Air intake system and bigger injectors

Thanks a lot


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

It depends how dog slow you are already! 

The higher octance can allow you to run a map based on higher boost and more aggressive timing, which will produce more torque and horsepower. Assuming you have the injectors, turbo's, fuel system, engine(!) to cope.

However, you have to convert that extra power to forward momentum, or at least match your previous launch and use the power to up your mid-end 1/4 speed and lower the time.

Increased power typically finds the next weakness in the system, be it clutch, transmission, tyres or driver technique! 

As has been said, it is complicated and just upping the power may not affect the result by much, or it could by a lot!

DaveG


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Depends on the race fuel mix... obviously don't use leaded with a cat so that leaves unleaded race fuels. Some will have more Oxygen in the mix than others. Sunoco produce a 109 ron with a highly oxygenated 4.75% oxygen in the mix which might result in leaner running. 

For a rundown on fuel types produced by Sunoco have a look at Anglo American Oil Company Ltd. The detailed specs and fire and inhalation warnings make for scary reading...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Agree avoid leaded fuel if you have cats, and the VR38 ECU needs front O2 sensors to run properly so avoid for that reason even if decatted unless you want to be replacing awkward to access and expensive sensors.

The main difficulty on stock turbos on the GTR is that that easily run out of flow even on pump fuel, so with higher octane fuel you are only going to get more power from increased thermal efficiency due to more advanced ignition timing and leaner mixture, as well as of course any oxygenation in the fuel.

The other major issue for mapping is that on some high octane fuels you no longer map to the knock limit, but to the best torque which is not something that can be done remotely.

Then there is the issue of mixture of the fuels and how that affects the map too.

Too many downsides for most people to bother unless they are very serious about drag racing, and even then you're more likely to break stuff.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

far to complicated to just stick it in and think you will go fatser !!! Your car would (should) be mapped to the fuel you are running, hence different maps for different fuel types


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

How many maps can your Ecutek hold then?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not telling (yet)


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.
So in other words, start with the fuel after all other upgrades ;-)


----------

